# Next duty station



## cdestroyer (Oct 23, 2020)

Since my tour in Vietnam was over I selected my dream sheet next assignment. Close to home, able to visit on weekends.
I chose NAS Whidbey Island in washington. I was made the supervisor night shift at the rocky point naval transmitter facility, which
was part of the decommissioned puget sound communications station. The base had most of the grumman a6 aircraft that
flew sorties in southeast asia.


----------



## Pecos (Oct 23, 2020)

cdestroyer said:


> Since my tour in Vietnam was over I selected my dream sheet next assignment. Close to home, able to visit on weekends.
> I chose NAS Whidbey Island in washington. I was made the supervisor night shift at the rocky point naval transmitter facility, which
> was part of the decommissioned puget sound communications station. The base had most of the grumman a6 aircraft that
> flew sorties in southeast asia.


I was stationed north of you at a small communications site located on the Lummi Indian Reservation (1961 to 1963) near Bellingham. We got a lot of support from the folks down at NAS Whidbey. That is certainly a beautiful part of the country.

I spent several days in the Naval Hospital on that station. Most of the people in my wing of the hospital were guys who were recovering from that Survival Program they had. They were starving. My son was an AW in the early 1980's. He does not speak kindly about his experience going through Survival Training.


----------

